# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " دموع الغصون " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

نتمنى عودتكِ الى مكانك غاليتي العقيق الاحمر ..فلنذهب لإستقبال .. نجمه نورها لمع في سماء حصننا الغالي ..دموع الغصون اهلا بكِ بيننا ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لتواجدكِ كل الاحترام فأنتي من بث روح الامل هنا ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لي عودة ~ راق لي تواجد [دموع الغصون]  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اتمنى ان تشرق الشمس هنا من جديد ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

> نتمنى عودتكِ الى مكانك غاليتي العقيق الاحمر ..فلنذهب لإستقبال .. نجمه نورها لمع في سماء حصننا الغالي ..دموع الغصون اهلا بكِ بيننا ..


صديقة مشكورة على اختياركِ أكيد الي شرف المشاركة معكوا .. بنتظر اسئلتكو بكل شوق 
و العقيق الاحمر أكيد مكانتك لسا محفوظة وان شاء الله بترجعي

----------


## دموع الغصون

> لي عودة ~ راق لي تواجد [دموع الغصون]


وراق لي أيضاً تواجدكِ طوق .. كلي شوق لعودتكِ .. أنتظركِ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دموع الغصون

اسم يــأتي لنــا في كل مرة بإبداع متجدد...

ياتي بكلمات لامتناهية في الجمال....

قلمهـا ينثر اجمل الأحاسيس....

ويبلورها بــ كلمات لامفر من الإعجاب بهــا....

ووجودها ضياء واشراق على سماء منتدانــا ...

فهي تــأخذنا دائما الى اعلى مراحل التحليق في سماء الذوق وسموه

وبكل ركن من اركان المنتدى ..


اهلا فيكِ غاليتي دموع .. 

الاســــــم:
العمر:
المستوى الدراسي:
الحالة الأجتماعية:
السكن:
نبضة بسيطة عن شخصيتك:

ان لم ترغبي في الاجابه عن اي سؤال .. اتركيه فارغاً وشكرا لتواجدك ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

> دموع الغصون
> اسم يــأتي لنــا في كل مرة بإبداع متجدد...
> 
> ياتي بكلمات لامتناهية في الجمال....
> قلمهـا ينثر اجمل الأحاسيس....
> ويبلورها بــ كلمات لامفر من الإعجاب بهــا....
> ووجودها ضياء واشراق على سماء منتدانــا ...
> 
> فهي تــأخذنا دائما الى اعلى مراحل التحليق في سماء الذوق وسموه
> ...


صديقة 
أشكركِ بحجم روحكِ على جمال كلماتكِ
ودي لكِ 

اهلا فيكِ غاليتي دموع .. 
وفيكِ .. منورة 
 
الاســــــم:  دموع الغصون 

 العمر: 21

 المستوى الدراسي: لسا بدرس 

 الحالة الأجتماعية: مرتبطة بالدراسة حالياً 

 السكن: عمّان 

نبضة بسيطة عن شخصيتك: حتى لا يكون هنالك مبالغة أو تقصير أترك هذا السؤال وجودي هون كفيل ليعرفكم على شخصيتي وتفكيري 
 
ان لم ترغبي في الاجابه عن اي سؤال .. اتركيه فارغاً وشكرا لتواجدك ..
الشكر لكِ على مشاركتكِ الجميلة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هنيئا تواجدك على هذا الكرسي الذي جلس عليه أجيال من الاعضاء قدرين نشتاق لروحهم ورائحتهم وانفاسهم

سؤالي ~
إن خُيرتي اما عائلتك او حُب حياتك فما خيارك؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

> هنيئا تواجدك على هذا الكرسي الذي جلس عليه أجيال من الاعضاء قدرين نشتاق لروحهم ورائحتهم وانفاسهم


من الجميل ان نخلد ذكرى من رحلو ونتذكرهم دوماً ونتمنى عودتهم .. و الأجمل أن يحلقو بأطياف أرواحهم في سماء منتدانا .. و الأجمل من ذالك كله بصماتهم التي خلدت هنا .. هم ذاتهم بحضورهم هنا بنو القاعدة الأساسية لهذا الكرسي و زينو المنصه بجمال أرواحهم وعطائهم .. جميل جداً أن نجمع الماضي بالحاضر لنمضي قدماً نحو مستقبل أفضل و أكثر إزدهاراً 


سؤالي ~
إن خُيرتي اما عائلتك او حُب حياتك فما خيارك؟؟

 هلا بالبداية رح حاول لاقي حل يرضي الطرفين بحيث ما أخسر اي طرف منهم .. لكن لو كان لازم اخسر أكيد بخسر حب حياتي .. لأنه مستحيل استغني عن أهلي أو فضلهم علي همه وصلوني لهون .. ممكن حب حياتي يقدر موقفي ويكون معي حتى لو كان النتيجه البعد 


مشكورة طوق الياسمين على المشاركة 
راق لي تحليق روحكِ هنا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ياعيني عليكِ .. دموع ..

اعطيني رأيك في ..؟؟

*المنتدى ..؟؟
*اعضائه..؟؟
*الحياه..؟؟
*دراستك ..؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حللي برري واعطيني رأيك بـ الجملة الاتية ~ 
[الآهمآل مصيبة !!] ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

> ياعيني عليكِ .. دموع ..
> ياهلا صديقة منورة من جديد 
> 
> اعطيني رأيك في ..؟؟
> بسم الله 
> 
> *المنتدى ..؟؟
> بشكل مبدئي المنتدى تفاعلي كتير.. يحمل روح الأسرة الواحدة .. في قوة من بعض النواحي وفي نواحي لساتها ضعيفه .. هو ملتقى بضم نخبه مميزة من الشباب الأردني والعربي الواعي ليكون ملتقى فكري حواري علمي 
> 
> ...


أشكركِ على جمال روحكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> حللي برري واعطيني رأيك بـ الجملة الاتية ~ 
> [الآهمآل مصيبة !!] ؟؟




الأهمال هي صفه مكتبسه نتيجة تراكمات - صفة نقص وحرمان- .. سوء المعاملة الذي يعبر عن الفشل و التهرب من المسؤوليات و الواجبات التي يجب أن يقوم بها سواء بالتخلي عنها أو التقصير بادائها .. وبالتأكيد الإهمال مصيبة بشتى أنواعه سواء كان إهمال ديني أوعاطفي أو اجتماعي أو عملي .. الخ 
فمن الطبيعي أن تكون نتيجة الإهمال فتور وانعدام الإحساس و بلادته 

طوق مشكورة على مرورك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

سؤالي ~
تتحدين نفسك بـ [العلم] ، [المال] ، [الجمال] ,, ولما؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

> سؤالي ~
> تتحدين نفسك بـ [العلم] ، [المال] ، [الجمال] ,, ولما؟؟



التحدي بنظري يكمن في العقل والتفكير والرازنه والقناعة و القدرة على اتخاذ القرار .. أما  بالنسبة لما ذكرتِ { العلم و المال و الجمال } فأتحدى نفسي بهن جميعاً .. ولكن ليس للعلم نهاية فنحن بحاجة دائمة للاستزادة منه .. والمال زائل مهما توفر أو تكاثر الآن هو ظروري لكن ليس كل شيء .. الجمال الحمدلله على الجمال الداخلي - جمال الروح- والخارجي . . مهما ذكر من صفات فأنا أتحدى نفسي بها جميعاً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ما سبب اختيارك لإسمك المستعار .. وهل له انعكاس على حياتك .؟؟

من اين تعرفتي على منتدى الحصن .؟؟

شيء تتمني ازالته من حياه الناس .؟؟

..
..
..

عضو ..

تهمتي بمواضيعه .؟؟

يعجبك اسلوبه.؟؟

تنتظري جديده.؟؟



مكان..

لا تنسيه .؟؟

تعشقي المرور منه .؟؟

تدرسي فيه دائماً.؟؟


كلمه لـ..

والديك ..؟؟

اداره المنتدى .؟؟

الاردن.؟؟

قلبك .؟؟


راجعلك .. :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## إن الله يراك

ماهو اجمل قسم في رايك في المنتدى ؟
من اول قلم اعجبك في المنتدى؟
ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ..؟؟

 حكمتك في الحياه ؟
شاعرك المفضل ؟
قناتك المفضلة؟

لو قابلت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماذا ستقول له؟ 
هـل في فـرق بين شخصيتك اللي نشوفهـآ بالمنتدى وشخصيتك برآ النت ؟.! 
ما هي الخطوط الحمراء في حياتك التي لن تسمح لأحد بأن يتعداها ؟.
ما الذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ..؟؟
*متى تشعر ان الوقت ثقيل عليك ؟؟* 
*متى تقرر الابتعاد عمن تحب؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يقولون بـ أن الأنثى الغيور ، تفتقد الى الثقة بالنفس !!
هل تؤيدون هذه العبارة ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ما سبب اختيارك لإسمك المستعار .. وهل له انعكاس على حياتك .؟؟
دموع الغصون يعني لي الأمل البداية الجديدة .. فجر جديد  تراقص أشعة الشمس على أغصان الورود لتداعب قطرات الندى  .. أكيد لو ما بعنيلي ما بختاره بحسه بعكس شخصيتي  وبحبه كتير 

من اين تعرفتي على منتدى الحصن .؟؟
بالصدفه بتصفح بالنت دخلت للحصن كان في اعتصام ضد الاعتصام جذبني بس كمجرد فكره لمنتدى أردني كانت خطوة كتير حلوه سجلت مباشره 

شيء تتمني ازالته من حياه الناس .؟؟
الظلم

..
..
..

عضو ..

تهمتي بمواضيعه .؟؟ 
انا من النوعية الي بهتم بكل المواضيع المفيدة المناسبة لتفكيري .. 

يعجبك اسلوبه.؟؟
بعجبني اسلوب عضو قديم " محمد قسايمة " اسلوبه كتير حلو و بجذبني 

تنتظري جديده.؟؟
كل الأعضاء 

..
..
..


مكان..

لا تنسيه .؟؟
باريس

تعشقي المرور منه .؟؟
شارع الجامعه 

تدرسي فيه دائماً.؟؟
غرفتي  ..  الحديقه

..
..
..

كلمه لـ..

والديك ..؟؟ 
أنتو أحلى هديده أخدتها من الدنيا

اداره المنتدى .؟؟ 
الله يعطيكوا العافية.. مجهودكوا مميز

الاردن.؟؟ 
جنة الله على الأرض .. أغلى من الروح ترابه

قلبك .؟؟  
ل تبقى كما أنت رفيق عقلي

..


راجعلك .. :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
ياهلا فيكِ .. كلي شوق لعودتكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

ماهو اجمل قسم في رايك في المنتدى ؟
الخواطر , نحبك يا أردن 

من اول قلم اعجبك في المنتدى؟
محمد القسايمه


ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ..؟؟
في كتير اقتراحات بس صعب مره وحده تتحقق أكيد لازم نطلع السلم درجه درجة لحتى نضمن تكون خطواتنا مرتكزه وسليمة 

حكمتك في الحياه ؟
ماعندي حكمه وحده لكل موقف حكمه 
لكن حكمة لها أقر كبير في نفسي " من لم يشرب من بئر التجربة مات عطشاً في بحور الجهل "


شاعرك المفضل ؟
مافي شاعر مفضل 


قناتك المفضلة؟
لايوجد 

لو قابلت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماذا ستقول له؟ 
عذراً منك يا حبيب الله فقد خذلتك امتك 

هـل في فـرق بين شخصيتك اللي نشوفهـآ بالمنتدى وشخصيتك برآ النت ؟.! 
لا دموع هيه دموع جوى وبرى النت ,, مع وجود فروقات بسيطة من الطبيعي تواجدها 

ما هي الخطوط الحمراء في حياتك التي لن تسمح لأحد بأن يتعداها ؟.
كرامتي ,, أهلي ,, وطني 

ما الذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ..؟؟
تفكيره و طريقة تعامله 

متى تشعر ان الوقت ثقيل عليك ؟؟ 
لما كون تعبانه نفسياً 

متى تقرر الابتعاد عمن تحب؟؟
لما حس مصلحته وراحته وسعادته ببعدي 

..
..
..

ان الله يراك 
مشكورة على الأسئلة الجميلة 
راق لي تواجدكِ هنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

يقولون بـ أن الأنثى الغيور ، تفتقد الى الثقة بالنفس !!
هل تؤيدون هذه العبارة ؟؟

لا ,, ليس بالضرورة أن يكون الخطأ في الأنثى ولكنها قد تفقد ثقتها بمن تغار عليه نتيجة لموقف معين أو تقصير منها .. الموضوع نسبي لا يصلح به التعميم فقد يختلف الحكم من موقف لآخر .

طوق الياسمين 
مشكورة على المتابعة راق لي كثيراً تواجدكِ هنا 
أنتظر المزيد منكِ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*"مسا الخير [دموع الغصون]"

 برأيك من ينطبق عليه ما يلي :

عضو محبوب
عضو عصبي
عضو مواضيعة  راقية
عضو بدك تشوفيه
عضو توقيعه بجنن
عضو صورته الرمزية حلوة
عضو مشاركاته تعجبك
عضو مفقود
عضو واثق من نفسه
عضو داخل مزاجك
عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح
عضو شاعر

وكمان اعطينا رأيك في :

حسان القضاة ~
أميرة قوس النصر ~
هدوء عاصف ~
الوسادة ~
صديقة بنت الشديفات ~
سيكربت ~
معاذ ملحم ~
رند ينال ~
قلعتي أبدية ~
طوق الياسمين ~

ما هو اجمل بيت شعر؟
ما هي الاكلة المفضلة؟
من هو افضل مطرب وافضل ممثل؟
من هو الشخص الذي لا تستغني عنه ابدا خارج نطاق الاسرة؟
متى كان اسعد يوم بحياتك واتعس يوم بحياتك؟
بتدرسي او لأ؟

 بناءا ع جوابك بـ سؤال "بتدرسي او لأ" :
 - شو تخصصك؟
- شو أسم جامعتك؟
- أي سنة دراسية انتِ الأن؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رجعتلك دموع .. اول شي كيفك .؟؟ واخبارك .. بتوقع انه الاغلب بهالوقت يمتحنوا .. لذلك بالتوفيق خيتو ..

اذا اردتِ ان تبكي الان  فعلى من تبكي..؟؟
هل انت مدمنه تفكير ..؟؟
اذا احببتِ شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعلِ ؟؟
اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن..؟؟


لمين تحكي ..

_ شكراً 

_ اللي راح راح 

_ مستحيل انساك

_ اخر شي افكر فيك

_ مشتاقلك 


اسفه اذا ثقلت عليكِ .. 
راجعلك ..*

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

"مسا الخير [دموع الغصون]"
مساء الخيرات " طوق الياسمين "

برأيك من ينطبق عليه ما يلي :

عضو محبوب " هدوء عاصف "
عضو عصبي "×××"
عضو مواضيعة راقية " محمد قسايمة "
عضو بدك تشوفيه "×××"
عضو توقيعه بجنن " دموع الورد "
عضو صورته الرمزية حلوة " حسان & هدوء  "
عضو مشاركاته تعجبك " حسان "
عضو مفقود " كتير أعضاء "
عضو واثق من نفسه " الكل واثق من نفسه "
عضو داخل مزاجك " دموع الغصون "
عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح " طوق الياسمين "
عضو شاعر " حسان & قلعتي "

وكمان اعطينا رأيك في :

حسان القضاة ~ طموح ,, متفاني ,, هو نبض المنتدى
أميرة قوس النصر ~ ركن أساسي من أركان المنتدى
هدوء عاصف ~ هو دينمو المنتدى ,, اله فضل كبير بنشاط وتنظيم المنتدى
الوسادة ~ مواضيعها قيمة و مفيدة وتشمل معظم الأقسام
صديقة بنت الشديفات ~ مشاركاتها بتجذبني ,, و وطنياتها عنوانها ,, مواضيعها لها صدى خاص
سيكربت ~ بتعجبني عقليته – من خلال المواضيع والردود -بتمنى كل الشباب يكون عندهم وعي و ثقافة مثله
معاذ ملحم ~ اله فضل كبير على قسم نحبك يا أردن ,, بصمات واضحة جداً ومواضيع أقل ما يقال بحقها رائعة
رند ينال ~ قلم مشرق و احساس مرهف وشخصية بعتبرها نوعا ما هادئة
قلعتي أبدية ~ عضو بتجذبني نوعية مشاركاته  وبحب شوفهم كلهم
طوق الياسمين ~ كالفراشة تتنقلين من زهرة لأخرى

ما هو اجمل بيت شعر؟ 
إذا شئت أن تحيا سليماً من الأذى = ودينك موفور وعرضك صيّن
لسانك لا تذكر به عورة امرئ = فكلّـك عورات وللناس ألسـن
وعينك إن أبدت إليك معايباً = فدعها وقل : يا عين للناس أعينُ
وعاشر بمعروف وسامح من اعتدى = وفارق ولكن بالتي هي أحسنُ
ما هي الاكلة المفضلة؟ مافي اكله مفضله

من هو افضل مطرب وافضل ممثل؟ 
أفضل مطرب ~ كاظم الساهر
أفضل ممثل : احمد السقا ,, تيم حسن

من هو الشخص الذي لا تستغني عنه ابدا خارج نطاق الاسرة؟ صديقتي "نور"
متى كان اسعد يوم بحياتك واتعس يوم بحياتك؟ "×××"


بتدرسي او لأ؟ آها بدرس
بناءا ع جوابك بـ سؤال "بتدرسي او لأ" :
- شو تخصصك؟ "×××"
- شو أسم جامعتك؟ " الأردنية "
- أي سنة دراسية انتِ الأن؟ " رابعه "

----------


## دموع الغصون

رجعتلك دموع .. اول شي كيفك .؟؟ واخبارك .. بتوقع انه الاغلب بهالوقت يمتحنوا .. لذلك بالتوفيق خيتو ..
ياهلا فيكِ "صديقة " ,, تمام انا واخباري .. آها يعني على الأبواب ,, بالتوفيق للجميع 

اذا اردتِ ان تبكي الان فعلى من تبكي..؟؟
على خيبات الزمن
 
هل انت مدمنه تفكير ..؟؟
نعم


اذا احببتِ شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعلِ ؟؟
إذا استنفذت كل الطرق لأوصل لهدفي بنسحب بهدوء 



اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن..؟؟
للحياة 


لمين تحكي ..

_ شكراً ~~ لوالدّي 

_ اللي راح راح ~~ للي راحو من حياتي 

_ مستحيل انساك ~~ لشخص ببالي 

_ اخر شي افكر فيك ~~ اليأس 

_ مشتاقلك  ~~ " لأخوي "


اسفه اذا ثقلت عليكِ .. 
بالعكس استمتعت كتير باسئلتك 

راجعلك ياهلا فيكِ بتنوري بأي وقت بانتظارك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح " طوق الياسمين "
> طوق الياسمين ~ كالفراشة تتنقلين من زهرة لأخرى


*تسلميلي*  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك~  طوق الياسمين ~ مشكورة على متابعتك ومرورك القيم .. تقديري

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ردودك يتخللها هدوء رائع .. لك كل الاحترام ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رجعتلك .. كيفك اليوم .؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..

.. برنامجك المفضل .؟؟

كتاب تقرأيه دائماً.؟؟

محافظه في الاردن تتمني زيارتها .؟؟

... ماذا تقولي في ->

* انسان ظالم ..

*انسان مظلوم ..

*خائن..

*عاشق..

*مُعارض..

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

للحياه ابواب عديده منها مغلق وآخر مفتوح ..
لو امتلكتِ مفتاح احدها .. لمن تعطيه .؟؟؟


لو يرجع الزمن .. شو تحبي تعملي .؟؟


.. تمتلكين من الغموض شيئاً لا يميزه احد .. مجرد احساس


اشكركِ دموع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مساء الورد [دموع الغصون]

* أعطي الوظيفة المناسبة لـ الأعضاء ~

1- حسان 
2- أميرة قوس النصر 
3- هدوء عاصف
4- الوسادة
5- سيكربت
6- معاذ ملحم
7- رند ينال
8- صديقة بنت الشديفات
9- قلعتي أبدية
10- طوق الياسمين


* موضوع شدك ونال على اعجابك بـ المنتدى؟
* [3] اشيــاء أحببتِ تغيريها بـ المنتدى؟
* كلمة لـ والدتك؟
* دعاء ترددينه دائما؟
* هل تعتقدِ بـ أن لديك نظرة ثاقبة للأمور؟
* ما هي المواقع التي تدخليها غير منتدى الحصن؟

* أعطي لكل بـ المنتدى كل من ~

1- قرآن كريم
2- وردة بيضاء
3- حجر كريم
4- كتاب لـ تعلم الادب*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دموع الغصون  شو اكثر بتتمنيه بحياتك ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

> ردودك يتخللها هدوء رائع .. لك كل الاحترام ..


وتواجد روحكِ هنا يعطر المكان بعبق خاص .. أشكركِ على روعة حروفكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياهلا فيكِ صديقه  رجعتلك .. كيفك اليوم .؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
منوره .. الحمدلله تمام 

.. برنامجك المفضل .؟؟
أي برنامج بحمل هدف مافي شي مميز أو مفضل عندي 
 
كتاب تقرأيه دائماً.؟؟
القرآن الكريم

محافظه في الاردن تتمني زيارتها .؟؟
زرت كل المحافظات لـ عمان عشق خاص و للسلط عراقة و آصالة و لاربد نبل و للكرك شهامة ولعجلون شموخ و المفرق صلابة ولمعان كرامة و العقبة حضاره ومادبا تآلف و جرش ود وللزرقاء زهو وولطفيله فخر

... ماذا تقولي في ->

* انسان ظالم .. الدنيا دوّاره 

*انسان مظلوم .. كن مع الله ولا تبالي 

*خائن.. شوّهت كرامتك بيدك 

*عاشق..الإحترام أساس العشق 

*مُعارض..بين مؤيد ومعارض تضيع الأحداث و أكره أن نطلق هذه المسميات لنميز بيننا  .. أكره هذه الفئه فكلنا معارضين لأي سوء يمس ممتلكاتنا ووطننا وخطوطنا الحمراء لكن بأسلوب يليق بكرامة الإنسانية و أحترام الآخرين 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

للحياه ابواب عديده منها مغلق وآخر مفتوح ..
لو امتلكتِ مفتاح احدها .. لمن تعطيه .؟؟؟
لأخوي اكيد وبتمنى يكون مفتاح السعادة 


لو يرجع الزمن .. شو تحبي تعملي .؟؟
مارح غير شي بحياتي 

.. تمتلكين من الغموض شيئاً لا يميزه احد .. مجرد احساس
قد يوافقكِ البعض بهذا الإحساس .. ولكن للغموض سحر خاص قد نميز من خلاله الأرواح لنروي ضمأ الآمان في نفوسنا 


اشكركِ دموع
الشكر يتجدد لكِ صديقة 
راق لي تواجدكِ هنا و أتمنى عودتكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مساء الورد [دموع الغصون]
**مساء الياسمين ~ طوق الياسمين ~ 

* أعطي الوظيفة المناسبة لـ الأعضاء ~

**والله هالسؤال صعب لأنيّ لست بصدد أن أقيم أحد .
**مع موجة الوزارة الجديده رح شكل حكومة المنتدى* *طبيعي بما أننيّ رح شكل الوزاره* *فمن نصيبي كون 

**رئيسة الوزراء و وزيرة الدفاع " دموع الغصون "

1- حسان " وزير الداخلية "
**2- أميرة قوس النصر " وزيرة الشباب "
3- هدوء عاصف " وزير الخارجية "
4- الوسادة " وزيرة لشؤون الإعلام والإتصالات "
5- سيكربت " وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي "
6- معاذ ملحم " وزير السياحة "
7- رند ينال " وزيرة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي "
8- صديقة بنت الشديفات " وزيرة التنمية الإجتماعية "
9- قلعتي أبدية " وزير للثقافة "
10- طوق الياسمين " وزيرة للعمل "* *
* موضوع شدك ونال على اعجابك بـ المنتدى؟
مجموعة مواضيع لكن رح اختار "دفتر توقيع الأعضاء"

* [3] اشيــاء أحببتِ تغيريها بـ المنتدى؟

- تقسيمات المنتدى و الأقسام الفرعية ممكن ضيف أقسام و ادمج أقسام 
- تشكيل المشرفين و الإداريين 
- آلية التفاعل بين الأعضاء 


* كلمة لـ والدتك؟ 
كم جميل أن تعلمينا معنى قسوة الأيام ووالصبر ومواجهة الظلام 
......... ..            .......علمتينا كيف نضيئ شموع الأمل وسط قحل الأحلام
أرى جمال الكون بعيناكِ وأغذي قوتي من بين يداكِ 
...... ...          ... أنتِ أملي وأرى الكون بعيناكِ لتؤكدي ببصيرتكِ خطواتي 


* دعاء ترددينه دائما؟
" اللهم أنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنا " 

* هل تعتقدِ بـ أن لديك نظرة ثاقبة للأمور؟
آه الحمدلله

* ما هي المواقع التي تدخليها غير منتدى الحصن؟
في هذه العالم الإفتراضي قد نجد الكثير مما يروق لنا أو يستهوينا أو ينفعنا في أيامنا .. هي مواقع عديدة لكن يبقى لكل منها مكانه عظيمة ولكل منها سحر خاص لا يطغى على الآخر .. ولكل موقع جزء من شخصيتي كـ دموع الغصون .

* أعطي لكل بـ المنتدى كل من ~

1- قرآن كريم ~ لكل الأعضاء أعظم هديه ~ 

2- وردة بيضاء ~ لكل الأعضاء الي كانو ولازالو أساس نهضة ووجود المنتدى .. لكل عضو ترك بصمات واضحة بكل ركن من أركان حصننا ~

3- حجر كريم ~ لتلك الروح السامية التي تحلق في الأفق ~

4- كتاب لـ تعلم الادب ~ لـ دموع الغصون ~ 


أشكركِ طوق الياسمين على تفاعلكِ الراقي 
سرني تواجدكِ هنا 
أنتظر المزيد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور~ تحية عسكرية ~ على المرور 

دموع الغصون شو اكثر بتتمنيه بحياتك ؟ 

الأمنيات كتيره لكن أكتر أمنيه بتمنى حققها الله يدملي أهلي بخير وصحه

راق لي تواجدك هنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكور~ تحية عسكرية ~ على المرور 
> 
> دموع الغصون شو اكثر بتتمنيه بحياتك ؟ 
> 
> الأمنيات كتيره لكن أكتر أمنيه بتمنى حققها الله يدملي أهلي بخير وصحه
> 
> راق لي تواجدك هنا



أشكرك لرقة أسلوبك وتميزه  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26: 

شو أكثر مهنة كنتي بتحبي تكونيها وانتي صغيرة ؟ 

أكثر سيارة بتحبي تكون الك ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*
**مرحبا

‎[الماء ، لا يروي كُلَّ أنواعِ العطش] ،
هل توافق ِ الجملة وبررِ ِ في كلا الحالتين ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشكرك لرقة أسلوبك وتميزه  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26: 
تحية عسكرية .. الشكر لك ولروحك على عطائك وتميزك 


شو أكثر مهنة كنتي بتحبي تكونيها وانتي صغيرة ؟ 
كنت حابه كون صحفيه بس الحمدلله هلا كمان مبسوطه بالمستقبل الي عم ببنيه 

أكثر سيارة بتحبي تكون الك ؟
بحب يكون عندي مرسيدس بانوراما بس مقتنعه بسيارتي هلا - نيسان التيما - وشايفتها احلى سياره 


راق لي تواجدك هنا 
أنتظر المزيد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مرحبا
مرحبتين  ,, ياهلا فيكِ منورة ~ طوق الياسمين ~ 

‎[الماء ، لا يروي كُلَّ أنواعِ العطش] ،
هل توافق ِ الجملة وبررِ ِ في كلا الحالتين ؟؟
لا .. لأن الإنسان كالأرض لا يكفيه الماء فقط بل بحاجة إلى عوامل أخرى ليروي ضمأ السنين و ألم الحياة ليخرج ما به من خيرات 

أشكركِ بحجم روحكِ*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

احم احم .. ع د ن ا 

صوره تتمني زوالها من هنا .؟؟

تتمني زوال تشويش شي ما من حياتك .؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*هل تقنعك العبارة التالية ~
**[من يريدك
سيهتم بككَ للآبدَ
مهمآ كانت - ظروفة] ؟
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تقتنعي اذا حدا حكالك ظروفي هي العائق الوحيد بيني وبينك .؟؟

اين انتي من الازمات .؟؟

اول ما يخطر في بال اذا ..

ذهبتِ للجامعه ..
استيقظتِ من النوم ..
جلستِ في زاويه غرفتك ..
كنتِ لوحدك في المنزل ..

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*صباح الخير...
أتابع مع الشكر لكم جميعاً...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

احم احم .. ع د ن ا 
ياهلا ياهلا ~ صديقه ~  .. ولكم باك 

صوره تتمني زوالها من هنا .؟؟
رح اعتبر  الصورة - ظاهره - غياب الأعضاء 


تتمني زوال تشويش شي ما من حياتك .؟؟
لا مهما كان الظرف قاسي بحب عيشه بكل تفاصيله لأنه بالنهايه أكيد رح يزيد لرصيدي المعرفي شي ورح يقويني ويعلمني درس جديد 


ياهلا فيكِ بتنوري باي وقت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ياهلا فيكِ ~ طوق الياسمين ~ 
هل تقنعك العبارة التالية ~*
*[من يريدك سيهتم بككَ للآبدَ مهمآ كانت - ظروفة] ؟
**أكيد .. ممكن الظروف تبعده تجبره يغيب لكن الإهتمام يبقى حتى لو بعد سنوات .. ممكن بالوقت الي بكون غايب فيه أو ظروفه مسيطرة عليه  أشعر باهتمامه .. هاد بتوقف على درجة تسمكه .

راق لي تواجدكِ هنا 
الجوري لروحكِ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياهلا فيكِ ~ صديقه ~ 

تقتنعي اذا حدا حكالك ظروفي هي العائق الوحيد بيني وبينك .؟؟
حسب الظروف وحسب مين الشخص ومكانته عندي ومدى ثقتي فيه .

اين انتي من الازمات .؟؟
حيث تكون الأزمات أكون أنا 

اول ما يخطر في بال اذا ..
هاد السؤال محرج نوعاً ما
ذهبتِ للجامعه .. مين وصل من الشله 
استيقظتِ من النوم .. شو رح البس اليوم .. وكيف رح يكون يومي 
جلستِ في زاويه غرفتك .. ذالك الطيف الذي يرافقني 
كنتِ لوحدك في المنزل .. أهلي بتمنى يرجعو بسرعه 

الياسمين لكِ .. أنتظر عوتدكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *صباح الخير...
> أتابع مع الشكر لكم جميعاً...*


صباح , مساء .. لا يليق إلا بجمال روحك 
سرني جداً تواجدك هنا .. وتحليق روحك بصمت .. أتمنى أن تمطر كلماتك و أرى شعاع حروفك هنا 
ودي و شذى وردي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

**مـآ هـو آلـفـرآق ؟
***أيهمآ يؤلم أكثر „ آلآنتظآر/ آلنسيآن ؟
*أقوال ~

[لكل شيء زكاة*
*وزكاة القلب ، الحزن]

[معظم الأشخآص ك الطيور*
*اذا ساء الجو رحلوا]
علقِ على الأقوال؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*~ طوق الياسمين ~ أهلاً بكِ من جديد 
**

*مـآ هـو آلـفـرآق ؟
**الفرآق حقيقة مرة لكن لأبد أن نؤمن بها .. وهي نهايه حتمية لكل شيء * **أيهمآ يؤلم أكثر „ آلآنتظآر/ آلنسيآن ؟ 
**حسب الحالة مافيني أحكم* *

*أقوال ~

[لكل شيء زكاة* *وزكاة القلب ، الحزن]
**قد يكون الحزن جزء من القلب وقد يكون زكاة يختلف إختلافاً نسبياً من شخص لآخر حسب الظروف المحيطة أيضاً**

[معظم الأشخآص ك الطيور*
*اذا ساء الجو رحلوا]
**في حياتنا الكثير فمن الطبيعي ما يشبه الطيور وما يشبه غيرها من الحيوانات من حيث الصفات مع فرق التشبيه - فقد كُرم الإنسان - برأيي الشخصي مثل هؤلاء أشخاص بعدهم أفضل فأنا لا أحتاج لنفسيات مزيفه* *


علقِ على الأقوال؟؟
**أتمنى أن يروق لكِ تعليقي 


راق لي تحليق روحكِ هنا 

أنتظر المزيد  .. ودي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أشكر كل الأرواح التي حلقت هنا 
أشكر كل من شارك معي وتابعني بمدة مشاركتي 
أشكركم جميعاً على هذه الروح الطيبة 
راق لي جداً مشاركتي معكم و أستمتعت بأسئلتكم وبرحيق حروفكم 
أظن بان مدة مشاركتي قد أنتهت ، و الآن أترك المجال لمشرفة القسم " صديقة " لإختيار الضيف الجديد لكرسي الإعتراف 
كلنا شوق لإختياركِ صديقة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لروحك السلام غاليتي .. 

اشكركـ استمتعت بمرافقتك هنا ~

~
~
~

----------

